# New M85FS owner & Ruger ATX ammo



## windhampensacola (Jan 15, 2017)

I purchased a Taurus Model 85FS about a week ago for her side of the bedroom use. I picked the M85FS more or less due to reviews seem okay overall and wanted a heavy (22.2 oz.) type for my lady's side of the bed stand. I did notice that it had the M85UL style rubber like hand grip which seems to me more or less very similar to the Hogue Monogrip which I had already ordered waiting on a sale price for the M85FS. Oh well, wasted the money on the Hogue.

My thoughts are to use the new Ruger ATX rounds for defense load, but I also purchased a box of Winchester HE. I do not see personally any reason to use +P ammo for the bedroom as not really wanting maybe hitting someone a couple rooms away or next door, I could be wrong in my thinking. Any thoughts why the Ruger ATX is a bad choose?:mrgreen:

I purchased a 738 a few years back, but she did not like it and I rarely shoot it.


----------

